# best speaker wire for car?



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

what is best speaker wire for car that rejects noise and mag.build up. that wont kill you in price?? i need like 300 feet!!!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> what is best speaker wire for car that rejects noise and mag.build up. that wont kill you in price?? i need like 300 feet!!!


Get some run of the mill speaker wire of appropriate gauge, like 16 gauge. Speaker outputs from the amp are not susceptible to interference. Even the input side is overblown by many as far as getting noise, but that is at least possible, but not on the speaker outputs.

I like Stinger wire from Darvex, simply because it's priced right, and very flexible, plus you can buy it buy the foot to get exatly how much you want.©

Stinger 16 Gauge Gray Twisted Speaker Wire - Darvex.com


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would make your own wire if you are up to the task  It is cheap and cost effective. However, if you are lazy like I am, look into Stinger speaker wire.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You can use lamp cord bulk, usually its pretty cheap, durable, and flexible....if you don't care about looks and/or its hidden. The clear stuff is nearly the same as standard HT wire anyway. And its pretty tough stuff far as abuse. Wire is wire far as the copper.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Kimber Kable 8TC 

Kelvin


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> You can use lamp cord bulk, usually its pretty cheap, durable, and flexible....if you don't care about looks and/or its hidden. The clear stuff is nearly the same as standard HT wire anyway. And its pretty tough stuff far as abuse. Wire is wire far as the copper.


i agree wire is wire. dont get caught up with the esoteric BS nobody can hear the difference anyway. as far as cost try hifi sound connection they advertise lowest price in the US.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Speaker wire is speaker wire, BUT! wire insulation is not. The last thing you want is to use a wire with an insulation material that will cause the copper inside to corrode and become useless. Unless you plan on never sniping off the end to get a fresh length, then make sure the one you use is reputable.

How can you know? You can't. Years ago I was trying out a heavy gauge cable cutter I had just bought. I decided to cut into some 4 gauge Monster power cable I had bought from Sound Advice (ie Tweeter or whatever, the best power cable they sold off the real) and had had sitting in my closet new for 5 years. When I cut into it I notice some green gunk on the edge. I went ahead and cut away the insulation and it was all corroded and even corroded on the center of the length. The insulation had caused it. 

I had the same thing happen with a run of high quality speaker cable they sold, the one with transparent insulation and that "Flux tube" thing in the center. Not corroded but all sticky and useless.

Now, I had some of their super fine stranded flat wire for the walls and that is perfect to this day.

So, my point is, you never know and it's best to go with what you've read to be good over the years.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Get in bulk will be cheaper, if talking about cost effective. Belden is something can be considered. But if getting some shorter lenghts, just get the best bang-for-buck wire will do.
But I have to agree with others, wire is still wire.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I read oxygen free copper turns green a lot faster. I have old monster cable the whole thing is green, though it works fine. It is not corroded so much as discolored like an old penny.

Mostly wire is about looks and functionality. Many like the thicker insulated stereo wire because its thicker.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Proper terminations are important.


----------

